# Has anyone been to HHI over Christmas?



## breezylawn (Jul 22, 2007)

We were wondering what there is to do in Hilton Head Island over the Xmas holidays.  We're guessing with temps in 50's & 60's it may be too cold to do anything.

Anyone been there during the holidays????  What's to do?  Bill


----------



## riverdees05 (Jul 22, 2007)

Going this year, will let you know if you don't go.


----------



## laxmom (Jul 22, 2007)

50's and 60's sure sound better than what it will be here at the end of December!!


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jul 22, 2007)

Have been wondering the same thing. 50's beats the cold and icy weather.


----------



## Steve (Jul 22, 2007)

I haven't been on Hilton Head Island on Christmas Day, but I have spent a week in early December there.  We had one day that was sunny and 70 degrees.  The other days were in the 50s and 60s, and we had quite a bit of rain.  There were a lot of nice Christmas decorations, but the island was very quiet.  A little too quiet for my taste.  Many of the restaurants were closed, and there were not many activities going on.  I knew it would be off season, but I was surprised at just how quiet it was.  

Of course, the island was still beautiful and we had a good time.  But I have had a better time at other times of the year.  On a positive note, Savannah has awesome Christmas decorations and it is well worth a visit during the holidays.

Steve


----------



## bobcat (Jul 23, 2007)

Steve said:


> I haven't been on Hilton Head Island on Christmas Day, but I have spent a week in early December there.  We had one day that was sunny and 70 degrees.  The other days were in the 50s and 60s, and we had quite a bit of rain.  There were a lot of nice Christmas decorations, but the island was very quiet.  A little too quiet for my taste.  Many of the restaurants were closed, and there were not many activities going on.  I knew it would be off season, but I was surprised at just how quiet it was.
> 
> Of course, the island was still beautiful and we had a good time.  But I have had a better time at other times of the year.  On a positive note, Savannah has awesome Christmas decorations and it is well worth a visit during the holidays.
> 
> Steve



It can get cold down there in DEC. Sometimes in will be in the 20 to 30 range. Each year can be different. We live about 260 miles North of HH and it can be in the 20 to 30 range.  Everybody knows the weather has been crazy . Most times in the 50 to 60 range.


----------



## vkhome (Jul 23, 2007)

We have spent several years on HHI during Christmas week.  It can be chilly in the early morning, so if you go biking, wear a jacket.  The sun usually warms up by late morning.  Biking on the beach is great fun , as is golf and tennis (not sun bathing weather).  Temperatures vary and can be in the 30s late night, very early morning, but can warm to high 60s some days.  The island is easier to travel about because there are few "tourists."  Some restuarants close, but most are still open through the New Year.

We love the island at Christmas.  It all depends upon your expectations and what activities you plan.


----------



## Janette (Jul 23, 2007)

Walking on an uncrowded beach is great as is biking, golfing, playing tennis, sitting in the sun with a good book, shopping the after Christmas sales, checking out the decorations in the different plantations and even having falling snow in the South Beach area of Sea pines. Eating good seafood, visiting Savannah, Old Town Bluffton, Beaufort, maybe Charleston(depends on how far you want to travel). The low country is beautiful any time of year. We can't promise you what the weather will be, but we doubt that you will have to shovel your driveway. We do get below freezing but it usually lasts for only a couple of days and then we are back to the 60's(sometimes 70's). Life is great in this part of the country.


----------



## AKE (Jul 23, 2007)

We were there this past New Years... it was golfing weather in shorts (we had heard about how cold it could be but luckily it was in the 60's - low 70's!)


----------



## breezylawn (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks guys, we may try it............either over the Xmas holidays or the New Year holidays............it sure would be better than Chgo weather, but then again, we love to lay on the beach!  We may postpone until March.


----------



## xzhan02 (Jul 25, 2007)

I am thinking about going HHI during Christmas too.  Is there any  RCI resort that has indoor pool or heated outdoor pool usable in winter ?


----------



## Becky (Jul 26, 2007)

Our weather is unpredictable in November, December, and January. We spent Martin Luther King 2007 at Surfwatch and the weather hit almost 80.
The pools were wonderful. We no longer need wool to keep warm in the winter. Weather is usually in 60s. The upper part of SC has colder weather than we do in the lowcountry. HH is also warmer usually than Myrtle Beach and Charleston area. We will be there NYE again to enjoy the heated pools and good weather.


----------



## Deb from NC (Jul 27, 2007)

To answer the questions about heated pools at RCI resorts;  Port O' Call has a heated outdoor pool...the week we own there is in mid-November and
we swim every day we're there.  It's great!


----------



## xzhan02 (Jul 27, 2007)

Deb from NC said:


> To answer the questions about heated pools at RCI resorts;  Port O' Call has a heated outdoor pool...the week we own there is in mid-November and
> we swim every day we're there.  It's great!



Thanks a lot.  This is one that often has availability.


----------



## wrkirt (Jul 29, 2007)

We were on HHI at XMas 3 years ago, week started out rainy and cold on our travel day of 12-25 and warmed all week till we were in shorts by mid week with day temps in 60's. We are going back this Xmas and hope to have nice weather for bikes, tennis and golf.
PS- The drive from Maryland on Xmas day was wonderful, best time we ever made.


----------



## JudyS (Jul 29, 2007)

How about II resorts?  Do they have indoor pools?


----------



## wrkirt (Aug 5, 2007)

Regarding heated pools and II. I know that Grand Ocean has an indoor heated pool  and i suspect that Barony and the new Marriott do as well.


----------



## breezylawn (Aug 8, 2007)

Well, we decided to spend Xmas week there after all...Dec 22-29.  It sounds lovely as so many of you have mentioned.  We were wondering how far Bald Head Island is from HHI?  We have tried getting in to the Hammocks but they never have availability. We just wanted to check it out and ferry over there. And Charleston is on our list of things to see and do.
Bill:whoopie:


----------



## pcgirl54 (Aug 8, 2007)

How nice,good for you!


----------



## JLB (Aug 8, 2007)

I ignored this thread, and then it dawned on me that we did spend some time there one year in January, between our Florida trip and NJ.  So we were there maybe the third week in January.

It was deader than a doornail, not that I know what a doornail is, or why one would be dead.

It was not warm and it was not pretty, in that beachy sorta way.  We didn't even try to find the beach that the public was allowed on.  We did talk our way into a couple of the _plantations_, and do a little sight-seeing.

One rainy day we went off-island to a golf shop with an indoor range in the backroom.  I bought the irons I still have.  What year was it?  What year was it that the Steelers played the Cowboys in the Super Bowl?  1996.


----------



## laxmom (Aug 8, 2007)

Give us an update after your trip.

Anyone tell me how the weather is mid to late Feb?  Used an AC for just a week away.  We like to walk the beach but not big ocean swimmers so we'll be ok with a heated pool and a good book.  Besides, it will likely be warmer than Cincinnati!  Feb is always our worst part of winter.


----------



## bobcat (Aug 9, 2007)

laxmom said:


> Give us an update after your trip.
> 
> Anyone tell me how the weather is mid to late Feb?  Used an AC for just a week away.  We like to walk the beach but not big ocean swimmers so we'll be ok with a heated pool and a good book.  Besides, it will likely be warmer than Cincinnati!  Feb is always our worst part of winter.



Bald Head Island is about 290 miles North of HH. There is a ferry that runs in Southport N C you take to go over there. I would try a trade well over a year out.   The summer is in very high demand. No cars are allowed on the island. You can rent a golf cart.Beach, boating, fishing and golf are the main reasons to go there. You can also rent a homeif you want.


----------



## grest (Aug 9, 2007)

We spent one Christmas at Hilton Head.  We lived in Maine at the time, so 50 degree temperatures were a treat!  There was still a lot of golfing going on, lots of shopping going on, many people on the beach.  At the resort (Southwind), there was some kind of Christmas decoration at the front door of each unit, and everyone was given a nice tin of cookies as a gift.
Connie


----------



## breezylawn (Aug 9, 2007)

*Jeanette...looking at Sun City while we're there!*

 Thank you all.  It sounds good to us, if only to get away from Chicago's freezing temps!  Bald Head Island may be too ambitious if it's 300 miles away, thank you for that info, but Charleston is certainly on our list of things to do along with another trip to Savannah.  We are also going to be touring the homes in Sun City.  They have recently opened up their brand new models and it's always a consideration to live there when we retire.....but Jeanette would know best!!  If all we do is relax and dine, read a book, walk the beach with our puppy, we're happy!  And this will be a new experience for us since we've never gone anywhere on vacation for the holidays!!  Anyone know if any hotel or resort will be offering a Xmas Day Feast?????  Bill


----------

